

Ask HN: Review my WoW guild management app - scotje
http://beta.srsguild.com/

======
scotje
If you want to play around without actually creating an account you can log in
with: demo@srsguild.com / demo.

~~~
somecanuck
Looks good! I submitted feedback using the demo account but I'm not sure it'd
make it to you. What I'd like to see added..

\- Support for other ranking systems such as EPGP. \- Integration with
existing guild sites (or Facebook?). \- Links to profiles on the Armory. \-
Support for an addon so that events on the calendar sync with the game itself.
Ideally, it would link to the in-game calendar, but I'm not sure that is
possible. \- Additional options on creating an event. Min/max per class or per
group (tank, heal, DPS), minimum rank, private invites, private events, or
something similar to (but not quite) GearScore based on their Armory profile.

The two major hurdles for adoption will be the in-game calendar (convincing
people to use this over it) and existing guild websites (integration).

~~~
scotje
Yeah, it would be really nice if Blizzard would give the Armory a bit more
read/write functionality so that I could push and pull events to the calendar
through that. But I think you're right that I would have to do that through an
addon.

I do plan to add EPGP support to the balances section, that's actually pretty
high on my list.

Thanks for your feedback!

------
atourgates
The panda seems quite serious.

